# What Mods have you or will you make to your Lang?



## Dutch (Aug 21, 2009)

As you know, Ma and me are getting ready to pull the trigger and order our Lang Mobile 60 Deluxe. 

A question for you Lang owners; what modifications have you made or are you planning on making to your to suit your personal preferences?


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey Dutch and congrats !!  Ive only had mine about 9 months but i cant see any need for any mods.... Im sure some1 here has done something to mod one though.... Congrats again on the Lang and happy smokes !


----------



## pinkmeat (Aug 22, 2009)

The only thing a little puzzling to me is why the removable cooking rack is only partial depth and length of the cooking chamber. I haven't had it full enough to need it in place, but it just seems strange.


----------



## garyt (Aug 23, 2009)

Thinking about drilling and tapping a couple of 1/8 NPT holes so I can run my temp probes in and completely close cook chamber door. easy enough to screw a couple of plugs in them when not using probes. A guy gave me a 6 inch wide wheel for the tongue jack from  his boat trailer that works great,  the narrow steel one that comes with it acted more like a plow in sandy soil.
Stopped at a rummage sale and got 3 cargo nets , the kind that come in a suv to hold and seperate the items in the back, asked the guy how much and he said take them.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I put 2 of them over the wood box with a couple of bungee cords and and don't have to worry about wood flying off on the road.

I absolutely love this thing and you will be very happy with yours. I purchased the 48 deluxe and had the option put in that allows me to put heat from the firebox directly into the warmer and that works great you can really raise the temp in there when you want to. The only thing I would consider before ordering is about getting a spare tire, a tire on that mag style wheel is only $70 dollars and I am regretting not getting it with the smoker to save on shipping in the future.


----------



## bbq ron (Aug 27, 2009)

you might want to mod the fire grate and add about an inch so you can get longer burns cause of the ash build up. mine was already done by the other owner.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks Ron.

I've got the money now burning a hole in my checking account and I can't get anyone at Lang Mfg. to answer my calls or return my messages. From what I gather, this is par for the course!


----------



## jethro (Aug 27, 2009)

I also requested info from them twice in the last 2 months and have recieved no response. Oh well, lots of other manufacturers out there. check out tucker cookers nice looking rigs. I emailed them a question they answered back next morning with tons of info. Gotta love them Lang's though GREAT rigs.
http://www.tuckercooker.com/index.html


----------



## rickw (Aug 27, 2009)

As great as a cooker these things are I don't understand their inability to have at least mediocre customer service. It would make me think twice, that's for sure.

 When I was dealing with the folks at Horizon they were their every step of the way and always answered the phone and or always answered my emails in 24 hours or less, the former being the norm. They (Horizon) had some of the best Customer service I have ever encountered from any business period.


----------



## neens (Aug 30, 2009)

The only thing I did to mine was change the grate that came in the fire box. The holes in it were far too large allowing coals to fall and ashout. I wealded in some expanded steel to take care of the problem. Also sorry to hear about your problems with their customer service line when I ordered mine in the  middle of the winter there was no problem. From what I understand right now is their busy time. When I got mine if Mr. Lang didnt answer he called me back within 24 hours. The only thing I could say is keep at it becuase its a hard product to beat.

PS. Neens is back.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for all of your input!  I just talked to Ben and my order will be arriving at my house in a couple of weeks.

Like I mentioned to bbqron, I'm almost as excited as a 6 year-old kid waiting for Christmas!!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice Dutch I'll bet your excited. The only thing I can think of is like Ron said a couple holes for the thermo probes would be nice. Right now I just use the latch to hold the door from closing completely. Which model did you order?


----------



## Dutch (Aug 31, 2009)

Jerry, it's the Mobile 60 with the Deluxe warmer. I also ordered the Warmer box upgrade, which will allow me to use the warmer for cooking. I also ordered an additional thermo for the main chamber.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 31, 2009)

congrats Dutch. cant wait to see you with it loaded down.


----------



## garyt (Aug 31, 2009)

Another good thing they did was move the door thermometers on the new models down to food level from where they used to be.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats awesome I can't wait to see the pics when you get it!!


----------



## capt dan (Aug 31, 2009)

Good for you dutch. I am happy for ya.

You'll love the additional temp adjustments for the warmer.A great investment in a smoking future!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL.. I have to laugh when i see complaints about the "Lang people" not getting back to some1... And yes that happened with me as well....And i wasnt real happy about it either.... But after driving up there to pick up my smoker , i see why it's that way now.....  This is not a factory putting out smokers... It's pretty much Ben.... And them folks in Nahunta are a laid back bunch.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.. I got there after hours so he told me to call his cell and he would meat me there... He just hops in the ole pick-up truck and drives the mile to his shop ..  Sorry, all that just popped into my head.... Congrats Dutch !!!  You are gonna luv it


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 1, 2009)

What's the first cook after seasoning? I'd fill er up and have a party, but that's just how I fly. High maintenence


----------



## Dutch (Sep 1, 2009)

Well 'fans, we are going to have a party! Ma D. asked me pretty much the same question and I told her- 2 packer briskets, 4 butts 5-6 racks of spares and lots of WBB's for sure. 

When Ma asked why so much food, I said that we're celebrating the arrival of the Lang plus celebrating our 31 wedding anniversary. Going to have the family and extented family there. Ma's reply was that we ought to start buying the meat and filling up the freezer; NOW!!

Yeah I know, ya'll will wanna see the pics! (Bubba mode on) No pics-didn't happen!! (Bubba mode off)


----------



## jethro (Sep 2, 2009)

That would explain it. For a 1 man show he puts out a helluva cooker.
Congrats Dutch look forward to the pictures.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats on your new toy Dutch..
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Wish ya all the best of luck with it..


----------

